# 

## Depi

Rozważam użycie szalunków systemowych do ścian fundamentowych. Czy ktoś to ćwiczył i ma ochotę podzielić się refleksjami? Najchętniej przyjmę tez jakieś namiery na wynajmujących takie cuda, bo to cena jest czynnikiem decydującym w tej zabawie.

Czy można przyjąć, że 5 dni (tydzień) starczy na ściany fund ok 70cm?

Thank you from the mountain

Dep

----------

rozszalowywac możesz na drugi dzień po wylaniu 
a sedno tkwi w tym abyś znalazł kogoś kto perfekcyjnie "rozbije" to na czynniki pierwsze i zamówi taka ilość elementów (stalform, acrow czy inne)  o takich wymiarach jaka będzie Ci potrzebna ...
lasze (blachy do utrzymywania dystansu miedzy scianami) to jednorazowy wydatek (zostaja w betonie)

----------


## Geno

> Rozważam użycie szalunków systemowych do ścian fundamentowych. Czy ktoś to ćwiczył i ma ochotę podzielić się refleksjami? Najchętniej przyjmę tez jakieś namiery na wynajmujących takie cuda, bo to cena jest czynnikiem decydującym w tej zabawie.
> 
> Czy można przyjąć, że 5 dni (tydzień) starczy na ściany fund ok 70cm?
> 
> Thank you from the mountain
> 
> Dep


1 dzień montujesz i zalewasz, drugi demontujesz i oddajesz.

----------

niektórzy żądają aby przed oddaniem naoliwic je i oskrobac z resztek betonu  ... przy sprawnej ekipie to jeszcze 6 godzin ...

----------


## Geno

> niektórzy żądają aby przed oddaniem naoliwic je i oskrobac z resztek betonu  ... przy sprawnej ekipie to jeszcze 6 godzin ...


Zwykle dają srodek antyadhezyjny i generalnie nic nie przylega. Czyszczenie nie zajmuje wtedy dużo czasu.

----------


## Jezier

Szalunki systemowe mają systemową wysokość. Nie widziałem takich 70 cm. Musisz się liczyć z tym, że wypożyczalnia nie będzie miała tyle abyś na jeden raz zaszalował. Za wynajem chcą sporej kaucji. Transport zapewne będzie po twojej stronie. Koszt osprzętu może przekroczyć koszt dzierżawy. Ale jak podeślesz projekt to wyliczą potrzebną ilość za ciebie

----------


## Geno

> Szalunki systemowe mają systemową wysokość. Nie widziałem takich 70 cm. Musisz się liczyć z tym, że wypożyczalnia nie będzie miała tyle abyś na jeden raz zaszalował. Za wynajem chcą sporej kaucji. Transport zapewne będzie po twojej stronie. Koszt osprzętu może przekroczyć koszt dzierżawy. Ale jak podeślesz projekt to wyliczą potrzebną ilość za ciebie


Są wyższe i zalewa na 70   :Wink2:  Można próbować 60 + 30.

----------

> Szalunki systemowe mają systemową wysokość. Nie widziałem takich 70 cm ...


składa się je w różne układanki (jak klocki lego) 

p.s. ale jako fachowiec wiesz to chyba lepiej ...

 :Wink2:

----------


## Jezier

Na pewno się da. Zwracam uwagę tylko na niedogodności. 
Więcej sobie kiedyś obiecywalem po systemowych szalunkach. Ale niektórzy powycofywali się z tak drobnowymiarowych systemów które można by użyć do niskich scian fundamentowych (np. HÜNNEBECK). Inni wcale  nie mają takich. A jak mają to nie ma wypożyczalni która je dzierżawi itp.

----------


## Depi

Hmmm... A macie jakies namiary? Googluje i jakoś mi słabo idzie. Przynajmniej w moich okolicach. Jezier - Ty jesteś mi najbliższy chyba  :Smile:

----------


## Jezier

HÜNNEBECK w Piasecznie
DELTA-BUD, YGO, NOE na Kłobuckiej
PERBUD ul. Księcia Ziemowita

----------


## rrmi

*Depi* 
A nie lepiej zalac gotowe bloczki szalunkowe?
*Jezier* takie wlasnie robi. Chyba dobrze mowie  :big grin:  , czy moze to plotki ?  :Roll:  
To proste i dobre rozwiazanie.Mozna sobie starannie ulozyc i zalewac.  :big grin:  


Jesli namyslisz sie na systemowe , to na dystans mamy patent , powiem przy okazji.

----------


## Barbossa

peri
bauma
palisander
itp itd
 na mój gust nie wynajmiesz  na dwa dni, pytaj o minimalny okres dierżawy i kaucję, o ile drugie Ci się "wróci" przy dobrym układzie, o tyle okres dzerżawy jest cięzki do negocjacji

czywiście plusy  techniczne są ogromne , ale nie współdziałają z ekonomicznymi

----------


## Depi

Kurde z tym minimalnym okresem dzierżawy to mnie zraniłeś Shrek, zraniłeś na wskroś...

Nic - bendem dzwonił. Bardzo mi się podoba cała idea i jeśli nie wyjdzie dużo drożej, to pojadę. Sęk w tym, że nie bardzo ufam swojej ekipie. Niby mówią, że potrafią zaszalować, ale będę spokojniejszt, jeśli to będzie szalunek systemowy. No a parę metrów drewna też piechotą nie chodzi. Podobnie, jak parę metrów sześciennych betonu, który musiałbym wlać do poziomu gruntu na pełnej szerokości wykopu (jeśli wybrałbym taką opcję - przyp. aut.). No i dniówki ekipy (bo na razie tak się z nimi rozliczam) też nie chodza piechotą.

A co to za pustaki Jezier? Takie zasypowe? To się kalkuluje, to wytrzymuje, to jest dobre? Czemu nikt tak nie robi?

----------


## pblochu

Nie wiem jak w tym roku, ale poprzedniej jesieni trenowałem temat 
Cena mnie zabiła, ( ale to kwestia zasobności portfela)
Kupiłem deski gwoździe i wziąłem się za szalowanie
PS
Dzień na zbicie, dzień zalania, dzień rozszalowania – jak ktoś tam wyżej pisał – życzę mu powodzenia

----------


## Jezier

> A co to za pustaki Jezier? Takie zasypowe? To się kalkuluje, to wytrzymuje, to jest dobre? Czemu nikt tak nie robi?


Pustaki jak pustaki


Mi się kalkuluje

----------


## Depi

Hm... A ile to kosztuje? Bo na allegro nie ma a jakieś szczątkowe cenniki w necie można sobie wrażyć w żyć...

*pblochu* A ile dokładnie to miało Cię kosztować? Bo mnie cena metra sześciennego drewna też zabija... Dodaj robocizne (no nie ma bata, żeby 5x dłużej nie trwało zbijanie drewnianych), wyżywienie tej bandy i ryzyko, że te ich szalunki się rozpierniczą jak zaczną do niego lać beton... No i takie ściany z systemowych sa gładziutkie jak pupka niemowlaka  - izolacja łatwiej się zrobi...

----------


## KaiM

sprawdź sobie np w firmie Techbud (kliknij tu)

Ja użyłem szalunków systemowych które wynająłem na 3 dni kosztowało mnie to z transportem 1000zł ale to było w 2004 roku. Ściany wyszły idealnie i szybko.

----------


## Barbossa

można znaleźć firemki, które pożyczą na krótki okres szalunki, zazwyczaj takie co już osiągnęły wiek emerytalny, ale są ok (szalunki, nie firemki)
ale co do wafki, to nie miałem z takimi do czynienia

----------


## Depi

Kurcze - całkiem spodobały mi się te pustaki zasypowe. Jeszcze kwestia ceny... Jezier - Ty robisz ze zbrojeniem czy bez? Zbrojenie troche wywala całą impreze - dodatkowy czas i koszty...

Jakby mnie kosztowały systemowe 1000 zł to biorę  :Lol:

----------


## Jezier

Daję trochę poziomo. Po 2 pręty fi 8 na warstwę. 80 kg stali co 25 cm.

----------


## Depi

A jaką masz wysokość ściany fundamentowej? Czy są jakies wytyczne pod tym wzgledem (na stronie producenta nie widzę konkretnych danych)? Gdzię kupujesz i po ile?

----------


## pblochu

*Depi*
Deski kosztowały mnie bodajże 1400 zł z groszami (temat październik 2006)– tj decha szalunkowa do 3,5m 3,5m3, co starczyło na 76 mb ścianki fundamentowej (deski b ładne pójdą jeszcze na dach) + gwoździe 4kg + 3kg drutu FI3 do przewiązania między sobą (czyli jakaś 100)+ 4 dni zbijania – zeszło się bo sam robiłem.
Szalunki systemowe sumy dokładnie nie pamiętam, ale wyszło że 3 dni na budowie wychodzi drożej jak dechy (3-4zł za m2 na dobę ?????+ osprzęt + transport (nie pamiętam- te ceny mogły się bardzo zmienić)) 
Ach zapomniałbym dodać, że w październiku był kryzys z kruszywem – betoniarnia spóźniła mi się o 2 dni  :Evil:

----------


## Depi

Gratias. W sumie sam już nie wiem. Najtaniej wychodzi mi, o dziwo, zbudować ściany z bloczków. Jeżeli będą po 3 zł dalej. Jak nie, to znowu wracam do myślenia  :Smile:

----------


## Soch

Też kombinowałem w kierunku szalunków systemowych, ale ceny wynajmu mnie zniechęciły. Najtaniej w W-wie mieli gdzieś w Wawrze chyba ulica Bronowska, czy jakoś tak. W efekcie postawiłem fundamenty/ściany piwnicy z bloczków :Smile:  dłużej to trwało, ale licznik za wynajem szalunków nie bił :Smile:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Nie należy zapominać że deski do szalunków nie sa na jeden raz, moi fachowcy zbijali blaty które później służyły do dalszych szalunków, a napewno takie będą, oraz jako blaty na rusztowania, a napewno będą potrzebne. Ileś tam drewna będziesz potrzebował, więc nie licz że to tylko na fundamenty, wtedy cenowo wychodzi inaczej.
Ja wypożyczałem na Bronowskiej, tylko tam wynajmują prywatnie, ceny przystępne i jak miałem do wylania ścianki oporowe to się opłacało, jednego dnia przywiozłem drugiego zbrolili, trzeciego zalali a następnego rano zdjęli, oczywiście obowiązek oczyszcenia inaczej pobierają dodatkową opłatę, ale wyszło mi 3 doby, opłacało się kiedy już miałem dużo drewna a potrzebowałem aby zalać razem więcej rzeczy.   :Lol: .

----------


## Depi

Tia... No niby można je dalej używać - choćby na szalowanie stropów (akurat mniej więcej tyle samo m kw. wychodzi). Kurna chata. Tylko za ile dam radę załatwić te dechy... Chyba w końcu wymuruje z bloczków - tylko zmarnowałem kupe czasu na deliberacjach...

Ech - lepszy człowiek, jak nie wie za dużo. Robi tak, jak mu podsuną wykonawcy czy kierbud i się nie zastanawia. A tak, to osiołkowi w żłoby dano...  :Lol:

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> 
> Ech - lepszy człowiek, jak nie wie za dużo. Robi tak, jak mu podsuną wykonawcy czy kierbud i się nie zastanawia. A tak, to osiołkowi w żłoby dano...


Nic z tych rzeczy - zawsze lepiej jak człowiek "wie" - ja nie "wiedziałem" jak mi hydraulik robił instalację wody w domu - ten @#$%$#^&@#$ - niech go piekło pochłonie   :Evil:  
Teraz wiem - i jestem w d_upie ...   :cry:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Tia... No niby można je dalej używać - choćby na szalowanie stropów (akurat mniej więcej tyle samo m kw. wychodzi). Kurna chata. Tylko za ile dam radę załatwić te dechy... Chyba w końcu wymuruje z bloczków - tylko zmarnowałem kupe czasu na deliberacjach...
> 
> Ech - lepszy człowiek, jak nie wie za dużo. Robi tak, jak mu podsuną wykonawcy czy kierbud i się nie zastanawia. A tak, to osiołkowi w żłoby dano...


Nie niby można tylko - się używa i już, moje deski już tyle razy były używane że nie zliczę, teraz zabezpieczają otwory okienne   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol: , potem pewnie jeszce do czegoś napewno posłużą, jeszce szalunki ogrodzenia, jakiś grill, za kazdym razem potrzebne - jest materiałem bardzo uniwersalnym.

----------


## pkm

W sprawie ścian fundamentowych podrzuce taki patent, proponuje wymurować narozniki oraz skrzyzowania ścian, a miedzy nimi wylać ściany poprzez proste zadeskowanie, ma to ta zalete że łatwo ustawia sie szalunki
Co do samego deskowania polecam palety wielkogabarytowe sa takie 2X6m, po przecięciu wychodza 3 sztuki po 6m  :Wink2:  , można je całkiem tanio dostac, jako dystansy proponuje zastosować odcinki rurek ktore będa stanowć dystans, skręca sie je najlepiej gwintowanymi prętami (pręt oczywiście przechodzi przez rurke.
Może to metoda troche kombinowana ale bardzo wydajna, nie wymaga odrazu pełnego deskowania mozna to zrobić np w 2 etapach.

----------


## kachna28

U nas szalunki  były wypożyczone -koszt -około 300zł/tydzień -więc napewno taniej niż deski. Wymiary budynku -8mx11m. Wysokośc szalunków -1,20m (z tym, że laliśmy mniej -około 1m). U nas o lanych fundamentach zadecydowała spora ilośc gruzu który wrzuciliśmy w fundament (dodam, że to nie byle jaki "ceglany"gruz -tylko betonowy).

----------


## Depi

Wow. 300pln/tydz to faktycznie bezkonkurencyjna cena. Boję się tylko, że w warunkach warszawskich raczej abstrakcyjna. Drewna będe potrzebował min. ok. 5m3 czyli po najniższej cenie jaką znalazłem wychodzi 2750pln. To jest koszt alternatywny. No ale faktycznie to drewno sie jeszcze przyda.

Inne pomysły ciekawe, choc tego z paletami letko nie czaje - przecież palety są "ażurowe" (tzn. miedzy dechami sa dziury).

----------


## pblochu

Po jakiego czorta murować narożniki – żeby się narobić przy kopaniu? A może przy murowaniu i łączeniu tego śmiesznego murku z szalunkami?

----------


## pblochu

Depi- może coś ci podpowiem
Ja budowałem podstawę domu tak
1)	Wykop na szerokość ław 76,5mb
2)	Wylanie ławy na wysokość 40cm 16m3 betonu
3)	Szalunki na szerokość 240mm wysokość 600mm (i tak wyżej nie wyszalujesz – siły podczas wylewania) = 3,5m3 drewna- dechy 3-3,5 mb max (ciężar); szalunki przewiązane drutem fi 3 (13m3betonu)
4)	1-2 rządki bloczków betonowych nad powierzchnią ziemi (łatwo się muruje) w celu wyprowadzenia kątów i wypoziomowania odchyłek (u mnie wyszło do 2 cm)
W moim przypadku wyszło dużo taniej niż a) fundamenty z bloczków b) ławy wylewane na wysokość 1 m + murowanie bloczkami

----------


## Depi

Punkt 1) już mam - wykopy na szer ław już są. Oczywiście lekko nadgryzione już zimą - trzeba będzie uprzątnąć i pogłębić o 10cm.
 Punkt 2) zamierzałem własnie tak zrobić.

Dlasze wydają się ciekawe, choć w scianie fundamentowej właśnie upatrywałem sposobu na "złapanie poziomu" Wtedy bym sie nie przejmował poziomem ław, tylko ścian. Ustawić szalunki i je dobrze wypoziomować - tak sobie kombinowałem. 

A Ty mówisz, żeby poziom łapać dopiero na bloczkach?

Ogólnie koncepcja jest fajna i na pewno nad nią pomyślę. Wczoraj pojawiła sie możliwość, że jednak będziemy mieli ekipę z prawdziwego zdarzenia, więc wtedy cała ta dyskusja właściwie będzie bezprzedmiotowa - zrobią tak, jak umieją najlepiej. Mnie już nie będzie bolała o to głowa  :Smile:

----------


## edde

ja też zdecydowałem się na ekipę, za 10 tys. zrobią mi ścianę fundamentową piwnicy wysokości 2,2 m długości 60mb(z wieńcem na górze) oraz strop monolit deskowany oraz ściany fundamentowe pod garażem wysokości 0,8m dł. ok 20mb,
szalunki mają swoje oczywiście, mają chyba szalunki 1,5m i 1m, jakoś to mają ustawiac jedne na drugich czy podnosić, to już ich sprawa, ja mam mieć piękną równą ścianę, widziałem efekty ich pracy i jest ok

----------


## pblochu

Depi
Jak kręcisz beton na budowie to wrzucasz go sobie w szalunki ostrożnie to tu to tam prostując przyszłą ściankę. Z pompą to jest tak, że leją byle szybciej,- aż to wszytko trzeszczy, więc zawsze może rzucić. U mnie w C126 ściany zewnętrzne mają narożnik, co 2-5m, więc same szalunki po zestawieniu skręceniu i rozparciu wyszły bardzo sztywne. Natomiast ścianka wewnętrzna 15m wyszła jakby ktoś siusiał – szlaczek do 5cm. Ponadto stawiałem szalunki na niezagłaskanej ławie, czego efektem było lanie betonu do sznurka a nie do krawędzi górnej deski tak, że różnica w wysokości miejscami dochodziła do 1,5cm. W związku z tym ze nie ma dla mnie gorszej roboty jak przeszacowywanie stwierdziłem, że poziom uzyskam przez 1 krotne przemurowanie bloczkiem betonowym. Potem zresztą wylałem warstwę chudego betonu poziomując się na bloczkach, a następnie rozłożyłem warstwę papy na lepiku na całej podłodze i ponownie wszystko zalałem 4 cm betonu uzyskując w ten sposób jednolitą i osłoniętą od czynników niszczących izolację przeciwwilgociową. Teraz pod ściany dam jeszcze warstwę papy – uzyskując w ten sposób zdublowaną izolacje poziomą.
Depi – lejąc beton na ściany fundamentowe zamów wodoszczelny – wież mi nie będziesz żałował – pomimo stania w wodzie jak się w nim wierci to się okazuje, że jest suchy jak wiór.

----------


## edde

z tym wrzucaniem, fakt, trzeba uważac, ale szalunki i tak musza być dobrze zrobione i podparte bo inaczej jak wrzucisz buławę wibratora to tez ci sie moga rozjechać jak od za szybkiego wrzucania pompą betonu
*pblochu*: smiem twierdzić że gdy ci sie szalunki rozjechały od samej pompy to ogłeś mieć  zbyt słabo je zrobione, dobrze zrobione nie mają prawa sie ruszyć na 5cm, zagęszczełeś ten beton? jaka wysokość ściany ze tak pojechało?

----------


## pkm

*pblochu*, nie kazdy ma ławy na 40cm, jeśli musisz wylać ławy ustawienie narożników pozwala ustabilizować szalunki, jeśli wypoziomujesz dokładnie narożniki, to masz praktycznie dokładnie wypoziomowany stan ,,0".
Wyszalowanie ścian z desek na wysokość 70cm, o grubości sciany 24cm bez odpowiedniego stężenia i rozpór jest praktycznie nie mozliwe. Narożniki pozwalaja zaprzeć o nie deskowania, znacznie ułatwia deskowanie...no ale każdy robi jak lubi   :Wink2:  
Apropo palet to sa różne...czasami wystarczy dobić 2-3 deski, ja mam sztuke po 30pln...więc wychodzi znosnie  :Wink2:

----------


## pblochu

Szalunki zrobiłem jak zawsze 
Poziome deski calowe w odcinkach do 3mb zbijane do takich samych desek pionowych rozmieszczanych, co max 1,5m (wysokość ~600mm) Wszystko to włożone do dołu, górą zbite, co 50cm poprzecznymi deseczkami. Między szalunki włożyłem rozpory z drewna mniej więcej 30x30 i w tych miejscach skręciłem je z sobą drutem Fi 3 – mniej więcej, co 1m górą i dołem. Całą tą konstrukcje rozparłem na boki przy pomocy balików i desek. Później przyjechał 18m podajnik zaparkował koło tego i zaczął zrzucać beton mniej więcej z tej wysokości. 13m3 wpakowałem w te szalunki w pół godziny   :Evil:  ( tak im się śpieszyło sobotę popołudniu)– nie zapomnę tego dnia chyba nigdy jat trzymałem się tej rury próbując trafić zawartością między szalunki a beton chlapał na kilka metrów w koło . Zagęszczać – nie było, co. Dowód ledwie rozebrałem te szalunki – beton mam piękny fakturowany – widać każdy słój drewna.

----------


## Geno

> Zagęszczać – nie było, co. Dowód ledwie rozebrałem te szalunki – beton mam piękny fakturowany – widać każdy słój drewna.


Zawsze jest co zagęszczać.

----------


## pblochu

Tak – przeważnie atmosferę  :Lol:

----------


## Geno

> Tak – przeważnie atmosferę


Zagęszczenie betonu betonem z pompy to można miedzy bajki włożyć.

----------


## glowac

*Depi*
stosowanie systemowych szalunków jest super - ale jest jeden problem - wypożyczalnia obciąży Cię za każdą zgubioną śrubkę i nakrętkę.
jeżeli ktoś chce mieć szalowanie z systemówki, to niech sceduje wypożyczenie na wykonawcę - jak zgubi coś, to on zapłaci, a nie Ty.

----------


## Depi

> jeżeli ktoś chce mieć szalowanie z systemówki, to niech sceduje wypożyczenie na wykonawcę - jak zgubi coś, to on zapłaci, a nie Ty.


Dobra uwaga  :Smile:

----------


## edde

> *Depi*
> stosowanie systemowych szalunków jest super - ale jest jeden problem - wypożyczalnia obciąży Cię za każdą zgubioną śrubkę i nakrętkę.
> jeżeli ktoś chce mieć szalowanie z systemówki, to niech sceduje wypożyczenie na wykonawcę - jak zgubi coś, to on zapłaci, a nie Ty.


ale to chyba naturalne, jak każda wypożyczalnia każdego innego sprzętu, np. jak wypożyczysz kątówkę i zgubisz nakrętkę czy uchwyt to dlaczego masz za to nie zapłacić? wypożyczalnia szalunków to biznes jak każdy inny i nie ma powodów dla któreg pokrywałaby koszt zagubionych przez klientów części szalunków czy rusztowań, gdyby było inaczej to w naszym jakże pięknym kraju zaraz by całe blaty  nie wracały...  :smile:

----------


## pblochu

Geno
Powiem ci szczerze - o czym ty piszesz????

Owszem beton konstrukcyjny trzeba zagęszczać, ale tu – bez sensu wystarczyło ciśnienie powodujące jego dobicie oraz ruchy szalunków (ich drżenie)

----------


## Geno

> Geno
> Powiem ci szczerze - o czym ty piszesz????
> 
> Owszem beton konstrukcyjny trzeba zagęszczać, ale tu – bez sensu wystarczyło ciśnienie powodujące jego dobicie oraz ruchy szalunków (ich drżenie)


Nie wystarczy.

Tzn. Tobie się wydaje,że wystarczy ale skąd możesz wiedzieć czy wystarczy skoro nie wibrowałeś.

----------


## Depi

No proste - nie wibrował i wystarczyło!  :Smile:  Pewnie dom stoi i ma sie dobrze, więc wniosek prosty - starcza.

----------


## Geno

> No proste - nie wibrował i wystarczyło!  Pewnie dom stoi i ma sie dobrze, więc wniosek prosty - starcza.


Kąpać się też można raz na tydzień bp "starcza".

To jest forum budowlane i na forum budowlanym nie promuje się niewłaściwego wykonawstwa.

----------


## edde

i tu się zgadzam z *Geno*, można i owszem bez zagęszczania, ale jak się chce zrobić porządnie to warto zagęścić, nawet nie mając sprzętu własnego warto te parę zł zapłacić za wypożyczenie, wystarczy spojrzeć jak przy zagęszczani beton "znika" w szalunku żeby mieć wyobrażenie o betonie niezagęszczanym i zagęszczanym

----------


## glowac

*edde*
jasne, ale mnogość śrubek, śróbeczek, które można gdzieś posiać jest nieporównywalnie większa od zgubienia elementów ubijaka czy młota pneumatycznego...
o to chodzi.

----------


## jaendrju

Trochę PRAWDY.
Generalnie na budowach korzystamy z deskowań z lat 80-tych.Najczęściej są to tzw. stal-formy,czyli blaty o wysokości przeważnie 1,lub 1,25m i szerokości 10,15,20,25,30,40,50cm.Blaty łączy się przy pomocy klina i zwornika,co jest czynnością bardzo prostą.Do tego dochodzą jeszcze tzw,narożniki zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne.Co do kosztów wypożyczenia to nie są one wcale duże i ich wypożyczenie na 4 dni na dom o pow, zabudowy 200m.kw. to kwota rzędu 400-500zł.Do tego dochodzi jeszcze transport-15 ton,oraz kupno tzw.ściągów,zwanych potocznie laszami,które to zapewniają utrzymanie dystansu między ścianą zewnętrzną i wewnętrzną podczas wylewania betomu.
DLACZEGO ODRADZAM
1/Deskowania te są przewaznie w bardzo złym stanie,a to dlatego,że są stare i większość osób na budowie ich kipruje
2/Są dość ciężkie - koszt  załadunku,wyładunku i koszt ich transportu  jest większy niż ich wynajem
3/Deskowania te wymagają usztywnenia - zakup  tzw. ściągów to wydatek rzędu 400szt.x1.00zł=400zl
4/Niezbędne jest ich usztywnienie przy pomocy rur rusztowaniowych lub dżwigarów.JEŻELI TEGO NIE MA,to szkoda się bawić.Do łączenia służą tzw.koniki,których przeważnie jest brak lub za mało.Wiązanie drutem to tylko półśrodek.
5/Nawet stosując dobre usztywnienie nie uzyskamy ściany idealnie prostej.Dlatego to co nad terenm i tak  musimy wykonać z bloczków betonowych-2-3 warstwy.
Jeżeli warunki gruntowe są dobre nie ma co kombinować,albo ława i bloczki,albo wykop na chlopa z podcięciem dolnym (ława).
Stal-formy jest sens stosować jeżeli posadowienie jest niezbyt ciekawe i chcemy uzyskać sztywną,mocną ramę.
Jezeli ma ktoś zapytanie,chętnie pomogę.
Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje ściągi ( lasze) to mam aktualnie na zbyciu  ten element dla ściany 25,30 i 55 (ława)
Jezeli kupować bloczki to dobre,a nie od chłopków-roztropków.Polecam CJ Blok z Rudnej Małej k/Rzeszowa,ale tutaj o zakupie decyduje koszt transportu.[/list]

----------


## pblochu

*Jaendrju*
Ot i cała prawda



> przy zagęszczani beton "znika" w szalunku żeby mieć wyobrażenie o betonie niezagęszczanym i zagęszczanym


Fakt znika bo wypływa każdą możliwą szparą
Niedługo to będą zagęszczać zaprawę cementową między bloczkami
Panowie trochę praktyki - a nie z menzurką i wagą szalkową do betoniarki
Ale cóż
Kolejny dom stoi i będzie stał bez zbędnych rys i pęknięć na pochybe tym co ta stan surowy 300 000 ledwie zamknęli  :Wink2:  
Ale nie w tym rzecz 
Chciałem pomóc koledze a nie rozpętać kolejną wojnę 
Depi
Napisz czy coś ci się udało z drewnem z DRWALA (namiar wysłała ci żoncia na priv)
Pozdrawiam wszystkich
pblochu

----------


## Geno

> *Jaendrju*
> Ot i cała prawda


Jaka tam prawda. Gdzie  w wypożyczalniach wydaję jakieś złomy z  lat 80.




> przy zagęszczani beton "znika" w szalunku żeby mieć wyobrażenie o betonie niezagęszczanym i zagęszczanym


Jak znika to pewnie wpada do kieszeni Pana Kleksa




> [
> Niedługo to będą zagęszczać zaprawę cementową między bloczkami


Wibrowanie jest znane tylko co najmniej 100 lat ale na wsi to nowość. G-K to pewnie fragment Promu z NASA





> [Panowie trochę praktyki - a nie z menzurką i wagą szalkową do betoniarki
> Ale cóż


Zważyszszy ,że gdzie pracuje od lipca wybetonowano jakieś 20 000 m3 betonu to pewnie nie mam bladego pojęcia.



> [Kolejny dom stoi i będzie stał bez zbędnych rys i pęknięć na pochybe tym co ta stan surowy 300 000 ledwie zamknęli


Tu się zgodzę. Audi i fiat 125 też jeżdżą tylko ten pierwszy dłużej.

----------


## pblochu

> Audi i fiat 125 też jeżdżą tylko ten pierwszy dłużej.


Nie koniecznie
Sam nie jeżdzi - a to jak długo to zalezy od 
czystości montażu - zrozumieją  to technicy
nogi
kierowcy

PS



> przy zagęszczani beton "znika" w szalunku żeby mieć wyobrażenie o betonie niezagęszczanym i zagęszczanym


Ja tego nie pisałem - to są twoje słowa




> Zważyszszy ,że gdzie pracuje od lipca wybetonowano jakieś 20 000 m3 betonu to pewnie nie mam bladego pojęcia.


Sam to wylałeś (byłbym pełen podziwu), czy siedziałeś za biórkim jak ludzie pracowali

----------


## Geno

> Audi i fiat 125 też jeżdżą tylko ten pierwszy dłużej.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nie koniecznie
> Sam nie jeżdzi - a to jak długo to zalezy od 
> czystości montażu - zrozumieją  to technicy
> nogi
> kierowcy
> ...


Nie ppniżaj się. Do trzymania rury z betonem wiele nie trzeba a i tak ludzie tego czasami nie potrafią. Sprytny jednak wie gdzie betonować aby nie obciążać nadmiernie konstrukcji i w jakiej kolejnności. Twój argument jest pokroju przedszkolaka.

Co do porównania audi z fiatem nie rozśmieszaj ludzi. Nie masz zielonego pojęcia o technologii betonu a główkujesz.

----------


## pblochu

> ppniżaj


A co to oznacza 
Chłopie najpierw kultura, potem technika, a następnie zrozumienie tego co się czyta
Pojęcie to ty masz, czy fakultety?
Ja nikomu nie odradzam zagęszczania betonu - pisałem tylko, że tego nie zrobiłem - w tym przypadku było to według mnie zbyteczne. Każdy robi jak chce - a tyś się przyczepił 
Kolego weź trochę na wstrzymanie 
To forum to nie dom schadzek, na którym można każdego anonimowo opluć, tak na wszelki wypadek, bo cos w życiu nie wyszło
Co do samochodu – to widzę że ze zrozumieniem coś nie tak 
Czystość montażu – zawsze może się coś stać podczas procesu produkcji masowej – wady materiałowe, błąd założeń, doświadczenie załogi. Etc - przykład rozjeżdżające się zawieszenie w VW
Nogi – znam wielu takich, co wypalili tłoki w nowych bryczkach klasy ciut lepszej niż Audi
Kierowcy – widziałem też takiego, co skasował furę wyjeżdżając z salonu
Mój Fiacik jeździł 16 lat i zrobił 300 000km – co najciekawsze nadal jeździ u jednego pasjonaty

----------


## Geno

> ppniżaj
> 			
> 		
> 
> A co to oznacza 
> Chłopie najpierw kultura, potem technika, a następnie zrozumienie tego co się czyta


Na szczęście mam kontakt z pblochu ,który mnie nauczy kultury nazywając per chłopie.



> [Pojęcie to ty masz, czy fakultety?


Ty w swojej branży masz pojęcie czy fakultety?



> Ja nikomu nie odradzam zagęszczania betonu - pisałem tylko, że tego nie zrobiłem - w tym przypadku było to według mnie zbyteczne. Każdy robi jak chce - a tyś się przyczepił 
> Kolego weź trochę na wstrzymanie


Właśnie o to się rozchodzi,że się generauje złe nawyki w budownictwie.



> [To forum to nie dom schadzek, na którym można każdego anonimowo opluć, tak na wszelki wypadek, bo cos w życiu nie wyszło


Szkoda,że nie zauważyłeś,że to forum budowlane a nie sztuki ludowej i mądrości ludowych.



> [Co do samochodu – to widzę że ze zrozumieniem coś nie tak 
> Czystość montażu – zawsze może się coś stać podczas procesu produkcji masowej – wady materiałowe, błąd założeń, doświadczenie załogi. Etc - przykład rozjeżdżające się zawieszenie w VW


Oczywiście poziom kontroli jakości, precyzji montażu, zastosowanych materiałów w obu przypadkach jest podobny. Specjalnie piłem do audi aby porównać trwałość np. nadwozia i taka jest mnie więcej róźnica pomiędzy wibrowaniem a jego brakiem - działać będzie , tylko,że krócej. Pełne wykorzystanie tego prawie nic niemkosztuje ale lepiej promować ludowe mądrości w stylu zagęszczania pompą. Pewnie różnicy między stalą uspokojoną a nieuspokojoną też nie ma.



> [Nogi – znam wielu takich, co wypalili tłoki w nowych bryczkach klasy ciut lepszej niż Audi


Argument zupełnie nie adekwatny do porównania, nie mówimy o użytkowaniu tylko o technologii wykonania.




> [Mój Fiacik jeździł 16 lat i zrobił 300 000km – co najciekawsze nadal jeździ u jednego pasjonaty


Miałem VW, jak sprzedawałem miał 12 lat i 560 tys.

----------


## pblochu

Za *per chłopie*- serdecznie cię przepraszam  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
Pisząc o samochodach nie kwestionuje wyżżżższości techniki Niemieckiej nad tchniką demoludu- pisze tylko że występują pewne przypadki i odstębstwa od ogółnie przyjętych norm
Pozatym nikogo nie namawiam do powielania moich metod - wszystko zależy od sytuacji - tak twoży się postęp lub wpadka

Widać że mamy dzisiaj złe dni
Kolego -jeżeli mogę cię tak nazywać
Rozejdzmy się w pokoju 
Amen

----------


## Geno

> Za *per chłopie*- serdecznie cię przepraszam
> Widać że mamy dzisiaj złe dni
> Kolego -jeżeli mogę cię tak nazywać
> Rozejdzmy się w pokoju 
> Amen


Niechaj tak będzie   :smile:

----------


## pati25

U nas były takie szalunki .Cena za 1zł /1m2 za dobę .

----------


## pauliszka

Podbijam temat, bo bede wypozyczac szalunki systemowe.
Czy ktos ma doswiadczenie w tej kwestii i moglby sie podzielic informacja, jaki powinien byc koszt za metr 2.

----------


## labas1

Wejdź na stronę Perii, Bauma-tam jest wszystko napisane.

----------


## Kwiat78

Z moich doświadczeń koszt dzierżawy szalunków systemowych dla małych klientów (budujący domki jednorodzinne raczej do takich się zaliczają) to od 3 do 4pln /m2deskowania/dobę. Koszty zależą od tego jak wiele jest załamań i krótkich odcinków ścian gdzie trzeba wstawiać drobnowymiarowe elementy kompensacyjne.
Większość systemów oferuje deskowanie o wysokościach w pewnych modułach zazwyczaj 30cm
W większości oferowane są płyty o wys. 0,9 1,2 i 1,5m.
Na Mazowszu znam wypożyczalnię PERBUD. Rozliczają za każdy dzień (nie liczą dnia pobrania), wykonują plan deskowania.
Mają tylko szalunki PERI (podobno najlepsze i najprostsze w montażu). 
Z tego co wiem mają szalunki ścienne, stropowe, słupowe a nawet do ścian łukowych (dla zapaleńców z wizjami architektonicznymi).

----------


## przybyl

Tak z ciekawości, czy ktoś z forumowiczu stawiał ściany  kondygnacji nadziemnych przy użyciu szalunków systemowych ?

----------


## przybyl

.

----------


## smigloxxx

Co chcesz wiedzieć  :smile:

----------


## przybyl

Czy skórka warta jest wyprawki ;D  

Coraz wiecjej ludzi buduje przy użyciu szalunkowych pustaków styropianowych - czyli defakto domy ze ścianami z lanego betony  ( tylko że te systemy są drogie ), zastawiałem się też czy da się to zrobić przy użyciu betonowych pustaków szalunkowych ( potem ocieplić )? No i te szalunki satemowe, niby szybko niby łatwo - ale mało który wykonawca ma doświadczenie, a jak się coś zacznie opóźniać to koszty najmu będą potworne.
Ale czy rzeczywiście ta betonowa ściana w porównaniu z gazobetonem lub silką daje jakieś znaczne korzyści?  Ściana jest super wytrzymała mechanicznie ( tylko w praktyce czy ma to jakieś znaczenie w domu jednorodzinnym ), poza tym akustyka ( silka niewiele gorsza ) ?

----------


## smigloxxx

Czy skórka warta jest wyprawki ;D 

Co do szalunków z wynajmu i lanych ścian  ja nie widzę w tym nic skomplikowanego to jest ułatwienie po to zostało to wymyślone .Trochę schodzi z narożnikami ale jeśli zachowa się parę zasad to idzie szybko . Ława musi być w miarę wypoziomowana  czyli wylewana w szalunku nie bezpośrednio w grunt . Dobrze by było  jak by geodeta tachimetrem punkty po przenosił na górę ławy aby łatwiej  rozmierzać  kto robił coś takiego wie o co chodzi no i zbrojenie z lawy musi wystawać do góry  chodzi o strzemiona  . Poziom  betonu sobie niwelatorem przenosimy  po całości szalunku . Ogólnie ktoś kto to robił na pewno nie będzie miał problemu a kto nie widział jak się to robi to będzie traktował  to jako  czarną magię  i kategorycznie głosił herezje na ten temat  :smile:

----------


## przybyl

Czyli żeby była mowa o opłacalności ekonomicznej – potrzebne są: dostęp do szalunków w miarę rozsądnych cenach ( nie mam pojęcia jak z tym jest w moich okolicach ) ,  w miarę tani beton, w miarę tania stal, i przede wszystkim  ekipa która potrafi stawiać szalunki.  I w ostatnim punkcie widzę największy problem, gdzie znaleźć takich ludzi, większość ekip budowlanych zajmujących się budowaniem domów jednorodzinnych nie spotkały się z tą techniką budowlaną, a duże firmy pracujące na co dzień przy większych projektach mogą zażyczyć sobie astronomicznego ( z punktu widzenia inwestora budującego mały domek ) wynagrodzenia.  

Dlatego też zastanawiam się nad jakimś system z pustaków szalunkowych styropianowych lub też z pustaków szalunkowych betonowych na (  forum już był jeden dom który łączy te dwie technologie  ) z tym dała by rade każda normalna ekipa zajmująca się domami.   

Względnie może po prostu wymurować ściany z silikatu ( 24 cm ) i w paru miejscach pociągnąć betonowe słupy ( 24 x 24 cm )od płyty fundamentowej poprzez strop aż do więźby ( kilka nowopowstających domów  w sąsiedztwie jest tak wznoszonych ) 

Swoją drogą orkan który nas ostatnio nawiedził ( wcale nie taki znowu silny) dał mi trochę do myślenia, w okolicy odleciało sobie kilka dachów, i budowa domu „bunkra” wydaje mi się być coraz bardziej rozsądną drogą, w temacie „bunkszenia” domu szukam informacji na temat betonowych skosów poddasza, trochę jest w temacie "http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?54271-Robią-mi-TRUMNĘ-!!!/page13&highlight=Betonowe+skosy"  Czy do wykonana skosów użycie szalunków systemowych było by zasadne ? .  

Zastanawiam się też czy można w przypadku użycia pustaków szalunkowych do wznoszenia ścian, używać, resztek z gruszek  ( udało nam się zmajstrować bardzo solidne i tanie ogrodzenie z tego „surowca” , zrobiliśmy taki szalunek ruchomy, jak się zapełniał i beton wystarczające zastygł to go podnosiliśmy do góry ), w przypadku szalunku systemowego to na pewno odpada ze wzglądu na rygor czasu wynajmu?

----------


## beton44

Co do żelbetowego domu to 
żeby osiągnąć te efekta  wytrzymałościowe o które Ci chodzi
to należy o tym pomyśleć na etapie projektu konstrukcji budynku, 
odpowiedniego zaprojektowania ścian, słupów, stropów, podciągów itp
nie ot tak mam bryłę i zrobię sobie ściany z betonu i będzie super.

Standardowo rzucam zdjęcie sztandarowego budynku o szkielecie żelbetowym - koszary na Wersterplatte,
one naprawdę dużo przeszły a sobie stoją całkiem jeszcze stoją /proponuję wpisać "wersterplatte koszary"  w google obrazy dla szerszego zapoznania się z rozwiązaniami konstrukcyjnymi/:

----------


## przybyl

Kolego, koszary na Wersterplatte znam z widzenia ( ode mnie na Westerplatte jest z 10 km : ) .  Po mion że budynek jak i jego historia zrobiły na mnie duże wrażenie ( zbrojenia są doprawdy imponujące),  na pewno nie chce zrobić sobie takiego potwora, choćby ze względu na koszty. 
Nie zamierzam sam sobie dokładać słupów tam gdzie mi się spodoba, tylko na etapie adaptacji gotowego projektu, lub też tworzenia projektu inwidalnego, ustalić z projektantem że preferuje takie lub takie rozwiązanie gdyż zależy mi na tym żeby budynek dobrze znosił silne wiatry i inne nieprzyjemne zjawiska  atmosferyczne , oraz oszczał  280 mm pociskami burzącymi,  to ostatnie to oczywiście żart : ) .  W końcu nad morzem lubi wiać, a ja mam wokół siebie całe kilometry płaskiego niczym nie osłoniętego pola.  
Jak już wspominałem z pośród nowopowstających domów w mojej okolicy znaczna część jest zbudowana tak że z płyt fundamentowych  ( a ze względu na warunki gruntowe wszystko stawia się na płytach )  wyciągnięte są słupy ( zwykle zbrojne 4 x 16mm )  do stropów  i dalej do wieńca tak żeby więźba dachowa była przymocowana do betonowych wzmocnień tworzących wspólną całość . Na moje pytania, dlaczego zostało zastosowane takie właśnie rozwiązanie, usłyszałem właśnie że to ze względu na odporność na wiatr.

----------


## beton44

Nie żebym był jakiś złośliwy, ale przy tym rozwiązaniu gdy mocno dmuchnie
to z dachu zostanie  murłata przykręcona do tajemniczych "betonowych wzmocnień"...

W przewidywaniu huraganu - tylko płaski żelbetowy dach kryty papą, wiem że gminy w swoich Warunkach i Planach z bliżej nieznanych powodów
takie dachy sekują  :sick: 


ostrzał 280 mm pociskami...

----------


## przybyl

Specjalnie wybrałem się dzisiaj do pracy nieco inną trasą żeby poprzyglądać  się nowopowstającym domom  w okolicy ( takim które jeszcze nie są ocieplone i otynkowane ),  wszystkie które dzisiaj widziałem miały słupki wyprowadzone ze stropu do wieńca, niemal wszystkie jakąś formę wzmacniania w ściana szczytowych ( czy to w formie pojedynczego słupa prowadzącego do szczytu dachu, czy też takiej ramki w okalającej okna w ścianie szczytowej i  podpierającej pławie ), a znaczna cześć słupy w ścianach parteru, ( nie wiem jak w środku budynków akurat żadnego z tych sąsiadów nie znam, wiec się do środka pakować nie będę ). 

Jest taka możliwość że taki rozwiązanie jest jakimś lokalnym wymysłem, bo ktoś sobie kiedyś tak postanowi ł zrobić, projektant dla świętego spokoju to klepnął, a potem wszyscy jak te małpki naśladują.  

Ale tak na mój prosty chłopski rozum: O ile każda ściana z: pustaków ceramicznych, gazobetonu, silikatów,  cegły,  o odpowiedniej grubość ( i po przeliczeniu prze projektanta) ma aż nadto wytrzymałość na statyczne siły działające w pionie, i poza miejscami newralgicznymi takimi jak nadproża, czy jakieś szczególnie rozległe przestrzenie pod stropami, nie potrzebuje żadnych dodatkowych wzmocnień.  To w przypadku dużych sił działających poziomo zbrojenie zatopione w betonie znacząco poprawia spójność całej konstrukcji  i mam tu na myśli zarówno ściany monolityczne ( wykonane taką czy inną technologią ) jak i murowane z bloczków ( czy to silikatów czy innych ) a wzmocnione słupami.  Mam wrażenie że przymocowanie murłaty i pławi do odpowiednie powiązanej ze stropem konstrukcji może stanowić różnice pomiędzy: „ Wichura zerwała mi cały dach i przewróciła ściany szczytowe.”  A „ Wichura zerwała mi poszycie dachu” , ale to tylko takie moje gdybanie.  

Z tym że jak już wielokrotnie wspominałem na forum, nie posiadam specjalistycznej wiedzy żeby to sobie to wszystko policzyć i autorytarnie stwierdzić  że moja koncepcia jest słuszna. Dlatego Kolego z mojej  strony to dobrze że jesteś złośliwy, bo takie krytyczne głosy rozsądku jak Twój być może  mogą uratować mnie przed zbędnymi wydatkami i niepotrzebnym komplikowaniem sobie budowy : )   

W związku z niechęcią urzędu do płaskiego dachu, i moją małą megalomanią w kwestii odporność budynku, chodzi mi obecnie po głowie temat betonowych skosów pod więźbą dachową ( temat jest poruszany w kilku miejscach na forum ), swoją drogą ciekaw jestem jak w tym temacie ma się zastosowanie szalunku systemowego ?  

Za „oszczał”   przepraszam  jak kolega słusznie zauważył powinien być „ostrzał”  : ) Grunt że kalibru dział nie pomyliłem ; )

Wracając do meritum dyskusji, poza kwestiami wytrzymałościowymi, monolityczne ściany betonowe, kuszą mnie zdolnościami akumulowania ciepła, oraz akustyką, jaka mają się te cechy betonowych ścian na tle silikatu i gazobetonu  ( oczywiście dla przeciętnej grubość ścian w tych technologiach ). Tu pewnie mógłby się wypowiedzieć ktoś kto budował, lub/i mieszka w budynku wielopiętrowym w którym dolne kondygnację są betonowe a górne murowane.

----------


## beton44

Nie widzę żadnych problemów w zaprojektowaniu  chociaż widzę  pewne problemy techniczne /nie zrobi tego ekipa schwytana pod sklepem/
dachu spadzistego z żelbetonu, przykłady tego raczej ostatnio występują głównie w budownictwie sakralnym:

----------


## przybyl

Co do zastosowania szalunków systemowych to po przemyślenia wydaje mi się że próba użycia tej technologii w takim małej pojedynczej inwestycji jak moja będzie trochę nie zasadna ( nie mam dojścia ani do szalunków, ani nie znam żadnego wykonawcy który by to już robił ),   co najwyżej do szalowania stropu nad parterem ( tu znam jedną ekipę która to robi i ma własne szalunki).
Ciągle zastanawiam się czy monolityczne ściany betonowe w ogóle brać pod uwagę, jak rozejrzeć się po dziennikach to ludzie którzy stawiają z szalunkowych pustaków styropianowych, zwykle są z tego wyboru bardzo zadowoleni.
Co do skośnego żelbetonowego dachu to trafiłem też na dziennik budowy w którym jest ładnie ukazany strop nad poddaszem, myślę że mniej więcej o coś takiego mi chodzi:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9B%C4%87/page3

----------


## beton44

Co do tych styropianowych szalunków
to widzę w nich jeden podstawowy błąd logiczny :cool:  - utratę jednej z cech betonowej ściany - dużej akumulacji ciepła
(wewnątrz budynku)...

Nadto ponoć /tu jestem świadkiem ze słyszenia/ nadspodziewanie  drogo wychodzi ta technologia...

----------


## przybyl

Wszystko prawda co piszesz, też podnosiłem te kwestie w temacie o klockach ze styropianu, Ale tam są sami zwolennicy tego rozwiązania wiec argumenty się nie spodobały : D Ale z drugiej strony technologia ta pozwala podobno dużo na robociźnie oszczędzić.

----------


## przybyl

Garść ciekawostek w temacie : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDr9Xhau-3U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I3bpyl1n3g

http://www.moladi.net/construction_process.htm

----------


## Wojbol

Znana firma Harsco – korzystałem z jej produktów i usług wielokrotnie, ma sporo ciekawych patentów bardzo przydatnych w budownictwie... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad87...30C4671DAC4AB1 spójrzcie na to. Widać że konstruktorzy nie śpią... Teraz jeszcze wracają do starej nazwy Hunnebeck...

----------


## Robinson74

Podłączę się do tematu w kwestii szalunków systemowych. 
Czy płaciliście kaucję i czy nie obawialiście się kradzieży z placu budowy? 
Wstępnie wybrany przeze mnie wykonawca nie ma własnych szalunków i jest sceptyczny co do ich wynajmu właśnie ze względu na ryzyko kradzieży.

----------


## Mr A

> Podłączę się do tematu w kwestii szalunków systemowych. 
> Czy płaciliście kaucję i czy nie obawialiście się kradzieży z placu budowy? 
> Wstępnie wybrany przeze mnie wykonawca nie ma własnych szalunków i jest sceptyczny co do ich wynajmu właśnie ze względu na ryzyko kradzieży.


Płaciłem kaucję. Oczywiście, że obawiałem się kradzieży, ale nic takiego się nie wydarzyło. Szalunki robiłem pod strop, wynajmowałem tylko podpory, legary, płyty szalunkowe zakupiłem używane, a potem w podobnej cenie je sprzedałem.

----------


## Robinson74

> Płaciłem kaucję. Oczywiście, że obawiałem się kradzieży, ale nic takiego się nie wydarzyło. Szalunki robiłem pod strop, wynajmowałem tylko podpory, legary, płyty szalunkowe zakupiłem używane, a potem w podobnej cenie je sprzedałem.


Dzięki za info. 
Te płyty szalunkowe to chyba nie od Hunnebeck? 
Ja będę potrzebował szalunków na ściany piwnicy. 
Czy z takich płyt ściana wyjdzie równa i gładka?

----------


## Mr A

Nie od Hunnebecka. Płyty Peri od okolicznego wynajmujacego systemy szalunkowe. My zdecydowaliśmy się na wariant zakupu bo ta opcja była tańsza od wynajęcia na prawie/ponad dwa miesiace (strop lany na 3 razy). Jedyne co to dodatkowo ekipa wynajela szalunki na attyki w jednym miejscu i wyszlo prosto, rowno i gladko

----------

